# Day Of The Dead



## saulmr (Nov 29, 2005)

Day Of The Dead is a very big celebration in Mexico, people gather in the graveyards to clean tombs and have a nice picnic with the family, dead and alive alike in a candid celebration to honor our dead. These candid portraits were taken at a graveyard near my house, where I caught the different expression from the people who visit the graves. Some are happy to have a day off to spend with their family, some are mourning a loved one, but all of them celebrate the mexican tradition of the Day Of The Dead.


----------



## terri (Nov 29, 2005)

These are all very nice candid portraits. You've captured a lot of emotion here. This sounds like a very worthwhile tradition in your country.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 29, 2005)

These have almost more photojournalistic quality than actual portrait quality, and more so with the story of this very important Mexican holiday that you are telling us. I know how important this day is to all Mexicans and how different their celebrations are, as they can be very joyous and people actually have picnic ON the graves and SHARE their food with the dead. Isn't it so?

These feel like good canditates for the Photojournalism Forum to me.


----------



## terri (Nov 29, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> These have almost more photojournalistic quality than actual portrait quality, and more so with the story of this very important Mexican holiday that you are telling us. I know how important this day is to all Mexicans and how different their celebrations are, as they can be very joyous and people actually have picnic ON the graves and SHARE their food with the dead. Isn't it so?
> 
> These feel like good canditates for the Photojournalism Forum to me.


 I had a feeling you'd think that way, and was actually thinking the same thing!  There's definitely a story behind the portraits. Saulmr doesn't visit us often, so I thought to leave it so he didn't get confused.  But it does fine in either forum, if you wanted to move it.


----------



## saulmr (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes!

To other countries, it seems a little macabre going to have fun at the cementery. Mexicans love to mock death and tragedy, is how we cope with these things, and Day of the Dead is a way to celebrate our ancestors and ease the fact that they are no longer with us anymore. Many companies give the day off and people cook the person's favorite foods, bring their favorite music and even take live performers to the graves to let them know they are still remembered. It's a fun day to be with your family, both dead and alive and remember that there's lots of fine things to be enjoyed while you are alive.

If you feel like this should be moved to Photojournalism instead of portraits, please do so. My mistake. :blushing:


----------



## terri (Nov 29, 2005)

Done.  It wasn't a mistake, just a different interpretation.

I actually think this is a wonderful way of honoring the dead! It is more like a celebration of their lives, and having the families involved keeps the person in their memories. I think it's a wonderful tradition. :thumbup:


----------



## JonK (Nov 29, 2005)

Wonderful photos saul and thanks for the background information. 
Any idea what that is around the neck of the man in the last pic?


----------



## LizM (Dec 2, 2005)

Great shots!  That first one is really powerful.


----------



## Joerocket (Dec 27, 2005)

love the first shot, nice series!

-Joe


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 27, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Done.  It wasn't a mistake, just a different interpretation.
> 
> I actually think this is a wonderful way of honoring the dead! It is more like a celebration of their lives, and having the families involved keeps the person in their memories. I think it's a wonderful tradition. :thumbup:


 
Yep, I agree. 

Very nice captures there saulmr


----------

